# airbrushed pits



## sprayedmist (Feb 2, 2009)

hello everyone, i do airbrushing, anyone interested in having your pit airbrushed, feel free to contact me. ive airbrushed many pits for people and i enjoy doing it. Have a great day everyone.
www.myspace.com/spraytek07


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

very cool!!!!!! i might have to send u a pic of my kenya.... but i dont know what i want u to air brush lol


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

i emailed you for information.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

You do some amazing work.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Really nice job!


----------



## sprayedmist (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you all for your compliments!:woof:
www.myspace.com/spraytek07


----------



## iloveyaxo (Aug 7, 2011)

I know this post is super old, but was wondering how much you charge? I tried sending you a message through myspace but I have to be your friend before I can send you a message.

If you see this, again, how much do you charge? I can send a picture of my dog to you if you need to see it before you can give me a quote. I am wanting it on canvas, or something so I can hang it on the wall.

Thank you!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awesome work, yes does anybody know who this person is or how to get in touch with them?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you can email him thru his profile


----------

